# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  'Gölge CIA'dan, şoke eden Türkiye senaryoları..!

## bozok

*'Türkiye ile ABD savaşabilir'* 

*'Gölge CIA'dan, şoke eden Türkiye senaryoları..!*




*NEW YORK, (DHA) / 27.01.2009 / VATAN* 



*Dünyaca ünlü stratejist George Friedman: "üince'yi boşverin, Türkçe, Japonca ve Meksikalılar'ın dilini öğrenin"*

ABD'nin önde gelen düşünce kuruluşlarından, CIA'ye yakınlığı nedeniyle *'Gölge CIA'* olarak da tanınan 'Stratfor'un sahibi, ünlü stratejist George Friedman, önümüzdeki yüzyılın sonlarında üin ve Rusya gibi ülkelerin gerileyip yerlerini Türkiye, Japonya, Meksika ve Polonya gibi yeni dünya güçlerine bırakacağını öne sürdü.

Friedman, *'Next 100 Years: A Forecast for the 21'st Century'* (ünümüzdeki 100 Yıl: 21'inci Yüzyıl İçin üngörüler) adlı yeni yayınlanan kitabında, Rusya ve üin gibi güçler için önümüzdeki yüzyılda endişelenmeye gerek olmadığını, bu ülkelerin komünizme benzer çöküş yaşayacağını yazdı. Yazısını* 'Rusça veya üince'yi bırakın, Türkçe, Japonca, Polonya ve Meksika dillerini öğrenmeye bakın"* diyerek sürdüren Friedman, *"ABD'nin başlıca odak noktası olan İslami militanlarla savaşa gelince, o da tarihin derinliklerinde kalacak"* dedi.

Friedman'ın kitabına yer veren The Washington Post'a göre, bütün bu öngörülerinin Rusya'nın yeniden uyandığı, üin'in ekonomik patlama yaşadığı ve aşırı İslamcılara karşı savaşın kontrolden çıkmış halde tırmandığı dönemde saçma görünebilecek. Tersini savunan Friedman, bütün bu verilerin 21'inci Yüzyıl'ın sadece başını tanımladığını kendisinin 21'inci Yüzyıl'ın sonlarına ışık tuttuğunu belirtti.

Friedman, kitabında doğum oranlarının düşüp uzun hayat beklentilerinin artması nedeniyle 1970-90 yıllarında doğanların yaşlarının ileri dönemlerinde mali krizle karşı karşıya kalacaklarını ileri sürdü. Bunun da ABD gibi ülkelerin iş gücüne ihtiyaç duyacağı anlamına geldiğini belirten Friedman, *"Göçmenleri sınırdan çeviriyoruz. Oysa bir süre sonra onları ülkemize çekmek için teşvikler dağıtacağız"* diye yazıyor.

ABD'nin hemen yanıbaşında bulunması ve hızla artan işgücü nedeniyle ABD'nin ulusal çıkarları açısından tehdit oluşturacağını savunan Friedman, giderek güçlenen ve saldırganlaşan Meksika ile ABD arasında ciddi çatışmalar çıkabileceğini savundu.


*"TüRKİYE İLE ABD SAVAşABİLİR"*

Friedman, Türkiye ile Japonya'ya dair iddialar ortaya attı. Friedman önümüzdeki yüzyılın sonlarına doğru çıkabilecek savaşın ABD ile Türkiye-Japonya ittifakı arasında olacağını öne sürerek şu iddialara yer verdi:* "Bu savaş bugüne kadar var olan klasik silahlarla yapılan savaşlardan tamamen farklı olacak. Yani bugünden bir tür bilim kurgu gibi görünen bir savaş yaşanacak."*

Friedman'a göre 21'inci Yüzyıl'ın gidişatını bu savaşın sonucu belirleyecek. Ancak o döneme kadar, yani yüzyılın sonlarına kadar ABD başlıca egemen güç olmaya devam edecek.


*PENTAGON'A DANIşMANLIK YAPIYOR*

Stratfor ya da 'Gölge CIA' 1996'da, Teksas'ın Austin kentinde kurulan özel bir istihbarat kurumu. Başında ünlü stratejist ve siyaset bilimci George Friedman bulunuyor. Friedman aynı zamanda 'Amerika'nın Gizli Savaşı', 'Savaşların Geleceği' gibi best-seller kitapların yazarı. Türkiye'deki son gelişmelerle ilgili olarak, George Friedman tarafından kaleme alınan analizi* 'Türkiye-Yeni Osmanlıcılık'* ve yeni ABD yaklaşımı konusunda ilginç bir çalışma olarak nitelenmişti.Friedman ve başında bulunduğu Stratfor, Pentagon'a da danışmanlık yapıyor. 70 kişinin çalıştığı kurumda soyadlar pek bilinmiyor. Eski istihbaratçı olan çalışanlar arasında yer alan eski Rus ajan sadece 'Viktor' olarak biliniyor. Kuruluşun sitesi ise, yayınladığı analiz ve verdiği haberlerle dikkat çekmişti. En çarpıcı örneği ise NATO'nun eski Yugoslavya'ya yönelik operasyonu sırasında yaşanmıştı. Belgrad'taki üin Büyükelçiliği'nin bombalanmasını ilk haber veren Stratford olmuştu. Daha sonra üin Büyükelçiliği'nin bombalanmasının bir hata olmadığını, söylendiği gibi pilotlara yanlış harita verildiği için değil, bombanın, üin'in Sırplar'a verdiği desteğe bir karşılık olarak atıldığını da yine Stratfor açıklamıştı. Srtatfor'un, Asya'da 1997'de bir krizin yaşanacağını da ABD yönetimine çok önceden bildiren ilk kurum olmuştu.


...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'ye yönelik öngörü ve ABD!* 



*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/01/2009* 



ABD’nin önde gelen think tank kuruluşlarından Stratfor’un sahibi stratejist George Friedman, Türkiye’yi merkez alan yeni bir takım öngörülerde bulunmuş. Friedman,* “üince’yi boşverin, Türkçe, Japonca ve Meksika dilini öğrenin. ünümüzdeki yüzyılın dünya güçleri Türkiye, Polonya, Japonya ve Meksika olacak”* demiş.

Friedman, öngörüsünü daha da ileri götürerek* “Türkiye ile ABD savaşabilir”* iddiasında bulunmuş. Friedman önümüzdeki yüzyılın sonlarına doğru çıkabilecek bir savaşın, ABD ile Türkiye-Japonya ittifakı arasında olacağını öne sürmüş. Bu savaşın bugüne kadar var olan klasik silahlarla yapılan savaşlardan tamamen farklı bir tür bilim kurgu türünde bir savaş olacağını ve bu savaşın 21. Yüzyılın gidişatını belirleyeceğini iddia etmiş. 
CIA’ya yakınlığı nedeniyle* “gölge CIA”* olarak da tanınan Stratfor’un sahibi, ünlü stratejist George Friedman, önümüzdeki yüzyılın sonlarında üin ve Rusya gibi ülkelerin gerileyip yerlerini Türkiye, Japonya, Meksika ve Polonya gibi yeni dünya güçlerine bırakacağını öne sürmüş. Friedman’ın özet olarak medyaya yansıyan görüşleri bunlardır. Türkiye’ye yönelik bu tür analizlerin tam da şu sıralarda yapılması çok da masum gibi görünmüyor. Amerika’nın küresel analistinin, uzun vadede meydana gelebilecek yeni güç odaklarına yönelik bu tür bir öngörüde bulunması tesadüf değildir. *üzellikle Friedman’ın 21. Yüzyılın sonuna doğru bir Türk/Amerikan savaşından söz etmesi üzerinde durulması gereken bir husustur.* Bu tür bir analizin aslında uzun vadede ABD’nin çıkarlarına karşı oluşabilecek güçler için gerekli önlemleri şimdiden almaya yönelik olup olmadığı da tartışılabilir bir husustur. 

Bu analizler halen Türkiye’nin* “stratejik müttefik”* i olduğu söylenen bir ülkede yapılmaktadır. Friedman, ABD’nin ebed-müddet yaşayacağını ve üstünlüğünü de yüzyıllar ötesine taşıyacağından hiç kuşku duymuyor. 




*21. Yüzyılın sonunda ABD kalacak mı?*

Halbuki Türkiye ile ABD arasında 21. Yüzyılın sonlarına doğru çıkacak bir savaştan söz etmekten önce, Amerika’nın o tarihe kadar var olup olamayacağını iyi düşünmek gerekir. 

ABD’nin eski başkanlarından Clinton, Türkiye’ye yönelik olarak *“21. Yüzyılın yıldızı olacaktır”* demişti. Türkiye, bugünkü milli birliğinin ve bütünlüğünün mücadelesini veriyor. *Eğer Türkiye bütünlüğünü bu süreçte güçlendirerek devam ettirebilirse bölgesinde büyük bir güç haline geleceğinden kimsenin kuşkusu yoktur.* Ancak ABD için aynı şeyi söylemek çok da mümkün değildir.

Zira bugün için ABD’nin siyasetten ahlaka, ekonomiden kültüre bütün strateji ve yaklaşımları hastalıklıdır. ABD, bugün dünyanın enerji rezervlerinden daha önce, ahlak rezervlerini tüketmiştir. Bu bağlamda, yaşanan ekonomik krizin altında da gerçekte bir medeniyet krizi vardır. Bugün ABD’nin İsevi ve Musevi senteziyle ürettiği Batı medeniyetinin, insanlığın çok büyük bir kısmını mutlu etmediği bir gerçektir. ABD’nin temsil ettiği medeniyet güce dayanmaktadır. Bu medeniyete göre güçlü hükmeder; hukuk da hükmedeni meşru kılar. Bu hakimiyet ve haksızlığın yüzlerce yıl süreceğini düşünmek insanlığa hakarettir. 

Amerika’yla ilgili olarak yukarıda ifade edilenler, bazılarına garip gelebilir. Ancak 1970’li yıllarda, SSCB’nin 1991’de dağılacağı söylenseydi herhalde bunu söyleyeni akıl hastanesine kaldırırlardı. *Dün SSCB’nin başına gelenlerin, yarın ABD’nin de başına gelmesi çok da göz ardı edilecek bir durum değildir.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye/ABD çatışması senaryosu ne anlatıyor?* 



*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/01/2009* 



Amerikan İstihbarat Ajansı CIA’ya yakınlığı ile bilinen ünlü stratejist George Friedman, yeni piyasaya çıkan ünümüzdeki 100 Yıl: 21’inci Yüzyıl için üngörüler (Next 100 Years: A Forecast for the 21’st Century) isimli kitabında aynen şu görüşlere yer verdi:

- “Rusya ve üin gibi güçler için önümüzdeki yüzyılda endişelenmeye gerek yok. Bu ülkeler komünizme benzer bir çöküş yaşayacak. 

Gelecek yüzyılın süper güçleri, üin ve Rusya değil, Türkiye, Japonya, Meksika ve Polonya ekseninde gelişecek. 

Türkiye’nin dünyadaki siyasi etkisi, 2050 yılında muhtemelen* ‘Osmanlı haritasını’* andıran bir görüntü oluşturacak.” 

Ve şu öngörüde bulundu:

*- “Yüzyılın sonlarına doğru ABD ile Türkiye/Japonya ittifakı arasında bir savaş yaşanacak. Bu savaş ‘bilim kurgu’ türü benzeri bir savaş olacak.”* 



* * *


George Friedman’ın ABD derin devletinin yayın organlarından Washington Post gazetesine de malzeme olan görüşleri, BOP kapsamında ortaya atılan *‘Ilımlı İslam’* ve* ‘Yeni Osmanlıcılık’* dalgasına kendilerini kaptıran işbirlikçileri bir hayli heyecanlandırmışa benziyor.

İşbirlikçiler, başlarına ‘hangi çorabın’ örüleceğinden habersiz olan geniş kitleleri, *“Türkiye, AKP iktidarı sayesinde büyük bir bölgesel güç haline gelmeye başladı. Bakın bunu biz değil, Amerikalılar söylüyor”* diye aldatıyorlar.


*Friedman, bu öngörüyü neden ortaya attı?*

Türkiye’nin gerçekten bir güç olmaya başladığını tespit edip, katkıda bulunmak için mi?

Yoksa, *‘makro milliyetçiliği’* öncelikli tehdit kapsamına almayı planlayan yeni ABD yönetimine, *“Türkiye’ye karşı dikkatli olun. şimdiden tedbirinizi alın. Yılanın başını büyümeden ezin”* mealinde bir mesaj vermek için mi?



* * *


*Samuel Hungtington,* 1990’lı yıllarda kaleme aldığı* ‘Medeniyetler üatışması’* isimli kitabında,* ‘soğuk savaş’* döneminin sona ermesinin ardından* ‘Hristiyan’* dünyası ile* ‘İslam’* dünyasının karşı karşıya geleceğini öne sürmüştü.

Aradan çok fazla geçmeden* ‘11 Eylül’* saldırısı gerçekleşti ve ABD, tehdit olarak algıladığı İslam dünyasına karşı* topyekun ‘Haçlı seferi’* ilan etti.
ünce Afganistan’ı, ardından Irak’ı işgal etti.

Daha sonra İran’ı kapsama alanına aldı.

ABD, son zamanlarda gerçekleştirdiği çeşitli psikolojik harekatlar ile Türkiye’nin en önemli direnç kurumlarından biri olan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni etkisiz hale getirmeye çalışıyor.

Bugün *‘ihanet haritaları’* ile aba altından sopa gösteren Aynı ABD’nin yakın bir gelecekte*‘11 Eylül’ benzeri* yeni bir provokasyonun ardından Türkiye’yi ve Türk dünyasını* ‘hedef tahtasına’* oturtmayacağını kim garanti edebilir?



* * *



Türkiye’de bir zamanlar muhtemel bir* ‘Türk/Amerikan’* çatışmasını konu alan, en çok satan kitaplar sıralamasına giren* ‘Metal Fırtına’*nın kaynağının hangi adres olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Türkiye, bir an önce ‘kendi ölüm fermanını’ hazırlamakta olan *‘ABD/AB/İsrail’* eksenindeki* ‘işbirlikçi’* ve *‘teslimiyetçi’* politikalara tekmeyi basarak, geleceğini* ‘tam bağımsızlık’* ekseni üzerine kurgulamak zorundadır.

Aksi takdirde, yakın bir gelecekte *‘tek bir kurşun’* dahi atılmadan,* ‘bilim-kurgu’ bir operasyon ile* çökertilmesi kaçınılmazdır.


...

----------

